
A Day in the Life of an ER Doc – A Brief Dispatch from the COVID19 Frontline - dragontamer
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1242302400762908685.html
======
dragontamer
This Twitter-thread was very enlightening for me.

Craig Spencer is an ER Doctor in New York City, one of the worst hit places
for COVID19 in the entirety of the USA. He's written a set of twitter posts
(tied together with ThreadReaderApp) describing his experience.

